# ** New MAC lipstick organizer! **



## heart (May 5, 2011)

Finally, my patience paid off!  I spent months trying to find an inexpensive lipstick organizer to store my MAC lipsticks and lipglosses (which as you all know are bullet-shaped) upside-down so I could read the names.

*BEFORE* (my cluttered traincase)








_*AFTER*_


----------



## afulton (May 5, 2011)

I have one of those too!  I need another one because my collection keeps growing.  They are really nice.


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 5, 2011)

I need one too!!!


----------



## dinah402 (May 5, 2011)

Ooo, very nice! That's really smart.


----------



## commandolando (May 5, 2011)

Where did you get it?


----------



## heart (May 5, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310235513423&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



commandolando said:


> Where did you get it?


----------



## vanilla_addict (May 6, 2011)

thats nice  and well organized..!
  	i have a similar thing but i have a problem  our weather is too hot in summer and leaving my lipsticks upside down i am afraid will damage them or at least some of them with a certain formula or type.. thus i am afraid and cant yet organize them with it.. and its too expensive to leave the a\c on at all times since no one would be home at work hours!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 6, 2011)

that looks so nice! I love this!


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 8, 2011)

very nice lipstick collection! u hve so many! how fun! =)


----------



## ruthless (May 23, 2011)

You can buy that here

http://www.azardisplays.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=765


  	for under 15 bucks. Don't pay ebay reseller prices.


  	They don't use paypal though as far as I can see. I figured out shipping to Canada (my area) it's around 28 bucks but for you US ladies it should be much cheaper


----------



## ruthless (May 23, 2011)

You could store them right side up, however you'd never know what you were picking


----------



## Copperhead (May 23, 2011)

ruthless, thanks so much for this link. I was looking at the same 60 compartment one that heart got from ebay but was kind of turned off by that price.


----------



## ruthless (May 23, 2011)

They've got some neat stuff there, the spinning circle racks etc etc hopefully your shipping is a lot less than mine was calculated at-twice the price of the actual rack!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 25, 2011)

wow this looks really good. sold!  I'm gonna buy one mow lol


----------



## heart (May 25, 2011)

LOL!  buy one meow?  and yes i love it.  also, love your blog hon.



BeccalovesMAC said:


> wow this looks really good. sold!  I'm gonna buy one mow lol


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 25, 2011)

lol apparently I am a horrible typer<---- see 'typer' isnt a word. Its so hard to type on the ipad. lulz


----------



## whatzoedid (May 26, 2011)

oh wow! this is so clever! love it!


----------

